# Laying down alot!...



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Do betta's sleep... i noticed that jasper lies down alot on the bottom of the tank, is he sleeping or is something else wrong with him... 

i just bought a new heater for my jasper today, it's one of those you set the temp. on it, a theo hydro 25W heater. i put it in the water for the first few seconds, power off, so he can poke at it without getting burned (betta's are curious fish... ). then i turned it on, by now i don't think he notices it, i do tho it's getting a bit crowded in there with the filter the thermometer and the new heater (next step is a 5 gallon glass tank..the people at the pet stores say glass tanks are better then acrylic ones... 

do you think it's the heater making him feel down.. the lack of space.. or his he just really tired...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Do you have a thermometer to check the water temp? Could be that he's still cold...but some bettas do sleep on the bottom. my black CT sleeps on the bottom of his net, and Gloria usually curls up on the bottom in the cave.

As for glass vs. acrylic, I've heard acrylic tanks are better insulators. They're much easier to carry around too.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

yea i have a thermometer, i don't think he's cold cause i keep the temp. at 80F or maybe he's having flashbacks of the time that he almost froze *lol* poor little guy  
Thankx Jupiter, i was getting worried..now i just find it cute when i walk in the room and i find him just taking a rest on the bottom of the tank

maybe acrylic tanks are better but from what the pet store people told me as far as heaters go you have to be careful cause the plastic might melt..was that true or are they telling me lies


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

One of my CT's that I've had for over a year always sleeps on the bottom, he'll prop himself up against a rock or the divider. The first time he did that, he scared the life out of me b/c I thought he was dead, but he just loves to sleep on the bottom.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't think that's right, because that would mean it gets so hot that your fish would be injured...but fish can swim up to heaters without any problems, so I think it should be fine.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

i thought jasper was dead tonight when i saw him..i guess he was sleeping hard *lol* he didn't even move when i came near him, it took a couple seconds for him to wake up.
he sleeps with his face in the plants or on his rock *lol*


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

o ok then i hate the pets store people for telling lies like that instead of lying they should have said i dunno althought it's my fault i went to two petsmart then one big als and the people there looked at me weird for thinking the tanks melted *lol*


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, they've scared me a few times too. Most of my girls just sleep randomly wherever. 
Once i found Aigis at the bottom by the flowerpot in a deep sleep, I thought she had gotten herself stuck under the pot and died. But nope, she woke up and looked at me rather angrily for interrupting her when I moved the pot, lol.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

hahahaha it's only a matter of time Jasper starts to hate me also for that i take too much care of him 
but im the one with the food so he cant help but love me muahahaha


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

when i went to big al's yesterday and i was looking at the betta's, there was two male multicolored pastel veil tails, they were so beautiful..a bit depressed and so skinny it was scary. For a fish store they did not take care of their betta's but all the other fish..even the shark they have was looking good. 
i wanted to take them home and nurse them back to life but i already have Jasper
Im so sad


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

just to clear it up my next tank would be a 5 gallon one or a 10 gallon one for atleast a betta


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Aww, that IS sad 
Too bad you couldnt take care of them.
Im sure they wouldve loved you for that 
I hope someone will pick them up and use the same idea you had.
Stupid petstores dont give a toot about bettas.
Since they are known to be 'hardy' and 'cheap' they think they can live without food and in their waste for days in dixie cups.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

they were beautiful, lines of pastel color all over them! I still dream of them. Poor little guys, but i don't have the equipment they need to be healthy. I wish them luck!


----------

